# !~COMICS~!



## LunaDarkheart (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello there people of the FA Forums~!

I'm interested in drawing comics on my free time.
I do have a job so nothing that requires me to have a certain amount of pages done in a week. 

Whatever I do I'd like to have my own character Luna be in there somewhere


----------



## firedude20123 (Nov 12, 2010)

could you draw a cat hentai?

thanks


----------



## Smelge (Nov 12, 2010)

firedude20123 said:


> could you draw a cat hentai?
> 
> thanks


 
Seriously. What the fuck is wrong with you?

Your first post is asking for cat hentai, while sporting a terrible sonic porn avatar?

Piss off.


----------



## firedude20123 (Nov 12, 2010)

sorry i misunderstood what the website was for D:


----------



## Smelge (Nov 12, 2010)

Maybe I was too harsh. I apologise.

To show how sorry I am, I will offer to do your cat hentai. Send me a private message with what you would like, and I can set to work right away.


----------



## LunaDarkheart (Nov 28, 2010)

what's wrong with you? You insult the guy then offer him art =/


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2010)

LunaDarkheart said:


> what's wrong with you? You insult the guy then offer him art =/


 
I was going to do really horrible art, but he never replied.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I was going to do really horrible art, but he never replied.


 
Oh well, that would turn out to be a funny situation.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 28, 2010)

I totally missed out on the terrible Sonic avatar.


----------



## shackle_jac (Nov 29, 2010)

I was just thinking that haha


----------

